# Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???



## Oceansoul77 (13. Mai 2011)

moinsen,

oftmals wenn ich auf mefos angeln will, fange ich stattdessen an dem spot hornhechte. 

weiss jemand wie es mit den fangaussichten auf mefos aussieht, wenn hornhechte da sind?

gibt es techniken oder sollte man lieber an einen anderen platz weiterziehen bzw. zu einer anderen tageszeit wiederkommen??
was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht? 

petri! jan


----------



## Jo Black (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

*Moin, ich hab oft Silberne zwischen den Hornfischen gekriegt, letzten Mittwoch eine lütte u. eine von knapp 50 auf pinke Fliege......*


----------



## Wild Experience (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Du mußt früh Morgens, oder spät Abends (am besten Dämmerung) fischen.. Später im Sommer sogar Nachts! Dann klappt das mit dem Silber und du gehts den Hornis aus dem Weg. Die Alulatten beißen nur bei Tageslicht und hauptsächlich wohl so um die Mittagszeit, wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Moin, Mefo fangen in d.H-Saison ist sicherlich nicht ganz einfach, hatte letzte Woche eine geilen Tag, 3x Nachläufer, mindestens 5x Anfasser und 2x Meerforelle. Natürlich auch Alulatten und die sogar in der Dämmerung,


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

war ammontag und dienstag mit dem belly draußen.mußte aufhören.leider keine mefo nur dorsche.aber die sind auch gut.es waren ja nicht wenige.hat richtig spaß gemacht.es ist ja bald vollmond,da klappt es wieder mit ner mefo.bestimmt.komme grad von der treene bei flensburg.wasser war extrem niedrig,trotzdem haben 5bachis gebissen,eine davon war richtig gut.sie schwimmen alle wieder.wenn jemand mal lust hat,mit mir belly zu fahren,dann kann er sich ja mal melden,wenn das wetter mitmacht,fahre mo.u.di.auf jeden fall.ansonsten früh.also petri an alle fänger.ps:habe genug urlaub gemacht


----------



## Küstenläufer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Moin Jan,
Du kannst zu jeder Tageszeit Forellen fangen, auch wenn die Hornhechte da sind. 
Die Hornhechte beissen weniger bis gar nicht nicht im Dunkeln.


----------



## cafabu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Jetzt um diese Zeit gehören Mefos und Hornis einfach zusammen. Ende Mai ziehen die Hornis wieder ins offene Meer und dann hast Du Ruhe
Carsten


----------



## kielersprott (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

auf was beissen die mefos den in der demmerung auch blinker ? besser helle oder dunkle ? gruß|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Kupfer geht immer.


----------



## Heringsfresser (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

kann ich nur bestätigen, war letztes jahr auch einen nachmittag zum horni angeln oben und unter die sechs hornis haben sich sogar noch 2 richtig gute meefos geschummelt.

@Salziges Silber:
echt gelungenes bild! war bestimmt n schöner angeltag.


----------



## Waveman (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Jepp, wirklich ein schönes Bild!!! #r


----------



## Rosi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Stimmt, ein tolles Foto.#6 
Hornhechte beißen auch nachts, im Lampenlicht der Seebrücken. Gefangen wird mit Leuchtposen, sehr romantisch. 

An Circles bleibt der Hornfisch schlecht hängen. So ist dieser Haken immer frei für eine fette Meerforelle. Auf dunkle Blinker beißen Hornhechte selten, damit kannst du auch Glück bei den Mefos haben.


----------



## Oceansoul77 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

hallo folkx!!

danke für die beiträge und infos.

wünsche euch allen gute fänge und schöne stunden am wasser!!

Echt starkes Foto @ Salziges Silber!!

cheers, jan


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*



Waveman schrieb:


> Jepp, wirklich ein schönes Bild!!! #r




Nachmacher :q

(Keine Panik, ist vom letzten Jahr)


----------



## seatrout123 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Wie lange sind denn erfahrungsgemäß die Hornhechte im Bereich Zingst da? Ich möchte evtl. ende Juni/Anfang Juli in die Ecke zum Angeln. Läuft dann mit MeFos auch noch was?


----------



## SundRäuber (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Was  haben  die  beiden Mefo's   für  nen Geschwür  am Maul...und  braun sind die  och noch   die beiden  ...neee  nee...das  geht  gar  nicht   ;-)


----------



## Stipfel (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*

Und die eine hat so einen großen Schnabel und so ein großes AAAAUUUGE


----------



## Steinbuttt (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen wenn Hornhechte da???*



seatrout123 schrieb:


> Wie lange sind denn erfahrungsgemäß die Hornhechte im Bereich Zingst da? Ich möchte evtl. ende Juni/Anfang Juli in die Ecke zum Angeln. Läuft dann mit MeFos auch noch was?


 
Hallo seatrout123,

der große Boom ist dann schon vorbei. Den einen oder anderen kann man aber bestimmt noch erwischen.

Mit Mefo sieht es ebenso aus, auch da gehört etwas Glück dazu um eine ans Band zu kriegen ... möglich ist es aber.

Am besten gehe ganz früh oder abends kurz vor der Dämmerung, da hat man die größten Chancen! Und ruhig ins "dunkelwerden" reinangeln, bei klarem Himmel, eventl. Vollmond lohnt auch Nachts der Versuch mit schwarzen Wobblern.

Eine Besonderheit haben wir dann auch hier vor Zingst in dieser Jahreszeit: Immer wieder fängt man bei uns beim Küstenspinnfischen große Barsche, die aus den Bodden hier zu uns an die Küste ziehen, um sich den Bauch mit Sandaalen und kleinen Heringen vollzuschlagen.

Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls viel Petri Heil!

Gruß Heiko


----------

